# New ad banner to go with the new content?



## steeldragons (Sep 23, 2014)

What's with the ad banner?

and how do I get rid of it?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2014)

There's no new ad banner.  They've always been there (well, for at least a decade).  You can get rid of 'em with a Community Supporter Subscription. 

You have a copper sub (I think) so it shouldn't be there for you.  Which one specifically are you seeing?


----------



## Riley (Sep 23, 2014)

I have one too. Mine currently says "Buy Sikkens Stains," whatever that means.


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 23, 2014)

Morrus said:


> There's no new ad banner.  They've always been there (well, for at least a decade).  You can get rid of 'em with a Community Supporter Subscription.
> 
> You have a copper sub (I think) so it shouldn't be there for you.  Which one specifically are you seeing?




Well, yeah, I mean, I know it's been there. I thought having the subscription meant I shouldn't see them. I thought maybe the update had brought in a "mandatory" one or something.

Think my subscription is silver now. But either way. 

I am seeing...well...a whole bunch. They change every few seconds.

Is my sub due? I suppose that's entirely possible but thought it was renewed automatically. 

Whatever it takes. Just let me know so I can get rid of it again. Thanks.


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone else seeing an ad banner at the top of the page, where there wasn't one before the update?


----------



## wedgeski (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm a Copper supporter and can see a top landscape banner, just beneath the forum breadcrumb. Currently showing an Office365 ad.

I'd like to check that I have actually turned these things off, but for the life of me can't find the setting that does it.


----------



## Riley (Sep 24, 2014)

wedgeski said:


> I'm a Copper supporter and can see a top landscape banner, just beneath the forum breadcrumb. Currently showing an Office365 ad.
> 
> I'd like to check that I have actually turned these things off, but for the life of me can't find the setting that does it.






Copper supporter as well. I've looked through the various settings, and I can't find a place to turn it off.


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 26, 2014)

deleted repeat


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 26, 2014)

deleted repeat


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 26, 2014)

The SUBSCRIBE banner reminded me to check and I am, indeed, a Silver Subscriber already, good until December.

So, since we've established that it's not just me, could it be some quirk/glitch of Google Chrome after the last update?

It's below the menu and the "Forum>topic>subforum>page" thing (the breadcrumbs?) and above any other content.

Whichever it is, I'd really like it removed (if it's on your end) or kow how to get rid of it (if it's something I can do myself).

Thanks much,as always, for all of the PITA work I know it takes to keep this site going (and the best RPG site there is!).


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 26, 2014)

The SUBSCRIBE banner reminded me to check and I am, indeed, a Silver Subscriber already, good until December.

So, since we've established that it's not just me, could it be some quirk/glitch of Google Chrome after the last update?

It's below the menu and the "Forum>topic>subforum>page" thing (the breadcrumbs?) and above any other content.

Whichever it is, I'd really like it removed (if it's on your end) or kow how to get rid of it (if it's something I can do myself).

Thanks much,as always, for all of the PITA work I know it takes to keep this site going (and the best RPG site there is!).


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 26, 2014)

The SUBSCRIBE banner reminded me to check and I am, indeed, a Silver Subscriber already, good until December.

So, since we've established that it's not just me, could it be some quirk/glitch of Google Chrome after the last update?

It's below the menu and the "Forum>topic>subforum>page" thing (the breadcrumbs?) and above any other content.

Whichever it is, I'd really like it removed (if it's on your end) or kow how to get rid of it (if it's something I can do myself).

Thanks much,as al for all of the PITA work I know it takes to keep this site going (and the best RPG site there is!).


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 26, 2014)

The SUBSCRIBE banner reminded me to check and I am, indeed, a Silver Subscriber already, good until December.

So, since we've established that it's not just me, could it be some quirk/glitch of Google Chrome after the last update?

It's below the menu and the "Forum>topic>subforum>page" thing (the breadcrumbs?) and above any other content.

Whichever it is, I'd really like it removed (if it's on your end) or kow how to get rid of it (if it's something I can do myself).

Thanks much,as always, for all of the PITA work I know it takes to keep this site going (and the best RPG site there is!).

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...nner-to-go-with-the-new-content#ixzz3ESW8upcn

Oooo Triple post from when I tried to put this up this morning...right before things went down for the upgrade. Heheh. Sorry.


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 26, 2014)

You've also, no doubt, noticed by now that the "view first unread" function is not working...just takes you to the beginning of a thread.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 26, 2014)

I think I still have "moderator emeritus" status, and so I shouldn't be seeing the banner - but I do see it at the top of the page.


----------

